
Augmented Reality with Unreal Engine 4 - kenOfYugen
http://www.unreal4ar.com/demo-videos/
======
alttab
Very cool. Not necessarily new, but it seems like an individual hacker which
is always impressive. Companies like Blippar
([https://blippar.com/en/](https://blippar.com/en/)) have recently been
acquiring any company or team that is doing this type of work.

